# Timeshare Deed Processing Time on Maui



## Kauai Kid (Aug 20, 2011)

Finally got the deed through Maui County,

Plan on around 8 months.


Sterling


----------



## ttt (Aug 20, 2011)

You can get a "conformed copy" when recording a Hawaii deed that will be returned in about 2 weeks that can be used to transfer ownership while waiting for the origonal recorded deed to be returned.


----------



## mike53 (Aug 20, 2011)

Guess we got lucky and caught someone having a good day. We purchased one week in late July and just yesterday received our copy of the recorded deed. Have another week at the same place with a different seller that is still being processed. Hopefully we won't be waiting 8 months for this one to record.
Mike


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 20, 2011)

ttt said:


> You can get a "conformed copy" when recording a Hawaii deed that will be returned in about 2 weeks that can be used to transfer ownership while waiting for the original recorded deed to be returned.



I got that "conformed copy" shortly after our purchase but it did take almost 8 months to get the original copy from Maui County.  Now sitting safely in the bank vault.   

Sterling


----------



## klpca (Aug 20, 2011)

How do you get a conformed copy? We're at 4 weeks and counting, and the closing company tells me that we're at the "deed" recording stage.


----------



## ttt (Aug 21, 2011)

klmcpa said:


> How do you get a conformed copy? We're at 4 weeks and counting, and the closing company tells me that we're at the "deed" recording stage.


The closing company needs to send a copy of the deed at the time of recording with a SASE and ask for a Conformed Copy. Sounds like it is too late to request a Conformed Copy.


----------



## klpca (Aug 21, 2011)

ttt said:


> The closing company needs to send a copy of the deed at the time of recording with a SASE and ask for a Conformed Copy. Sounds like it is too late to request a Conformed Copy.



Thanks for the info. It's one of the big closing companies (Timeshare Closing Services) so hopefully they asked for a conformed copy. They estimated 8 - 12 weeks on this closing so I hope we can get it done in that time. 8 months would seriously complicate my plans.


----------



## Hawaii123 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Recording is in Honolulu*



Kauai Kid said:


> Finally got the deed through Maui County,
> 
> Plan on around 8 months.
> 
> ...



Maui County should not be recording your deed.  Hawaii has 1 recording office, the Bureau of Conveyances, in Honolulu, Oahu.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 22, 2011)

Hawaii123 said:


> Maui County should not be recording your deed.  Hawaii has 1 recording office, the Bureau of Conveyances, in Honolulu, Oahu.



Right you are--just looked at the copy I have in my office.

Sterling


----------



## Wings2812 (Aug 25, 2011)

*What does the final "deed" look like ?*

I purchased a Hilton HHV in January and still only have a returned COPY of the lodged transfer document with an "official" stamp on it. I can see on the internet that it has been recorded officially.

Pardon my ignorance - but what does the final "deed" which is returned (after a long time) ultimately look like ? Is it a formal title document issued by the Honolulu recording office, or simply the return of the original signed transfer document with official stamping ?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 25, 2011)

The only difference I see is the official copy has a Sticker pasted to the first page of the deed with the following info:

STATE OF HAWAII SEAL
Sticker info R-1071 STATE OF HAWAII
BUREAU OF CONVEYANCES
RECORDED
JAN 14, 2011            3:00 PM

Doc No(s) 2011-009145


bar code
/s/s NICKI ANN THOMPSON
REGISTRAR
CONVEYANCE TAX: $1.00

REGULAR SYSTEM



Sterling


I have no idea how to delete the red face.


----------

